# HELP - new cat thinks litter box is bed!!!



## choochoo (May 9, 2008)

Hello everyone, first post and as of a couple days ago first time cat owner. As you might have guessed I'm a little clueless! I was told by a co-worker that when first bringing a cat home you should put her in the litter box so everywhere they go it's easy to find the way back. This is what I did and she was scared at first and hid out in the litter box. I took her out a few times and showed her around the apartment while giving lots of TLC so she wouldn't be scared. She always seems to go back to the litter box to sleep still and when I woke up this morning I found she had pooped(first time after a day and a half, and yes she's eating plenty) in my houseplant and kicked dirt around the living room trying to bury it. I gave a stern "NO" and put her and the turd in the litter box hoping she would figure it out. The box is in a quiet vanity area that connects to the bathroom - I closed her in this vanity/bathroom area with her food, bed (which she hasn't used yet) and litter box. I was going to leave her in this area until she learns to start pooping in the box, but when I went to use the bathroom she is in the litter box sleeping again! Yes, the dirt covered turd is still in there too!!! What gives? How can I convince her that the litter box isn't a bed and get her to poop in the box and sleep in the bed?

Other possible useful info:
-3 year old female mixed calico
-I live in a 1 bedroom apartment, so moving the box isn't an option. It's in a quiet private area now.
-Don't know if she's peed at all yet, the litter seems brand new.

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well, she's probably peeing in the plant if you haven't found it elsewhere. What kind of environment was she in when you got her? If she was in a cage in a shelter, this may be a result of that experience, many cats will sit in their litterboxes when in-shelter because it makes them feel more secure.

I would keep her confined to a small space for a while as she seems to be having security issues. You can try Cat Attract litter in the box. It may take some time for her to adjust. Some Feliway diffusers may help relax her. 

Welcome to Cat Forum....


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Is it a covered box? She might like it in there if it feels safer for her. If so, I'd suggest getting her a box (just a cardboard box) she can use as a hidy-spot and putting it in the place you currently have the litter box. Take the cover off the litter box and put it in the middle of the bathroom with said turd still in place. If you give her a place *better* than the litter box to sleep , she may make the switch.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes, I think getting her a box or a kitty house is a great idea.
As doodlebug said, it's common for cats from shelters to sleep in their boxes so it may take a little time to get her out of that habit.
As for the plants, I had a cat that used to do that and I tried everything! Cayenne pepper, tin foil, you name it. What finally worked was, I went to the nursery and bought some bamboo stakes and made a sort of tee pee around the plant. Put the stakes in the soil against the pot and then lean them into the plant stalk.


----------



## choochoo (May 9, 2008)

you got it she's from the shelter. The plants I moved out on the patio, so that's not a concern anymore. I'm just going to confine her to her litter box area when I'm gone and hope that works!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Agree with the others: confinement, Cat Attract, covered box for security, and will add this: a second box for her litter needs. My guess is she'll sleep in the first box and use the second. After you know for sure that she's doing this, you can remove the litter from the covered box and put a folded blanket or towel in there to make it comfy for her.


----------

